# More Pictures from "S"Fest;A/F for Sale Tables



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Thought I would show some of the rows and rows of A/F items. Yes I felt like a
kid in a Candy Shop. Prices of the "Excellant" rating items held their own in general.

Picture #1 is some of Gary Clarks items. These items are almost all "Mint" and have
never been used.

Picture #2 is some of John Hecks items; some real nice pieces.

Pictures #3&4 are just some of the real nice presentations of the items for sale.

Comments alway welcomed. Thanks Larry


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice stuff.. I went to the Syracuse show this past Sat, and there was MAYBE 4 tables TOTAL of flyer stuff at the show. Very disappointing. I had to buy some O gauge stuff, which needed repairs after I got it home and checked it out better. There was a guy here who attends train shows and all he has is NOS stuff, never ran, in it's original boxes,etc. The prices are set accordingly..Thanks for the pix.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I recognize the handwriting on those tags as Gary's stuff. Seen his items over and over at various shows. Will this week at Allentown, PA, I'm sure. Nice stuff but never purchased anything from him as the prices were way out of my league and beyond my Greenberg price guide. I nicknamed him the "curator" as his pieces are so beautiful, they belong in a museum and nearly everything is labeled "Do Not Touch". Once purchased from John at York -- got a cannon flatcar with the original cannon, additional piece of rolling stock for my Franklin engine, and an action caboose. He also has some really nice stuff priced a little more down to earth. Seeing these things makes you wish you hit the Powerball a week ago.

I went to a show in Jim Thorpe, PA this weekend, also very slim pickings for Flyer. Even the Lionel stuff was minimal -- mostly HO stuff abound. May have to cross that show off the future attendance list, sad though, it's fairly close to go.

Why is it that S-Scale seems to be the "forgotten gauge"? Rarely do you find the items except for a specific number of shows. And you never seem to find S-scale structures other than certain delaers like Port Lines, etc. Very frustrating.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Why is it that S-Scale seems to be the "forgotten gauge"? Rarely do you find the items except for a specific number of shows. And you never seem to find S-scale structures other than certain delaers like Port Lines, etc. Very frustrating.


Hard to say but it is still around if you know where to look. Lionel back then the No.1
brand and Flyer second. Both are very expensive now; that's why we see a lot of H-O's
which I don't care for. E-Bay has a ton of Flyers items so it still is out there. Larry

P.S. What got me thinking is what is going to happen to the Model Trains (Irregardless of
scale) in the future. Young generation has absolutely no interest in them from what I can
tell.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes, it seems that way. But I feel it is our job to try to instill that interest through constant exposure. I'm grooming my grandson (now 2 y.o.) for that interest. Right now he loves my Flyers. Hopefully it will continue as he grows older and discovers computers and video games have limitations that Flyers don't. The same will apply to my other grandchildren as my wife has tasked me with creating a small Flyer set for each of them. Right now I have accumulated just about all the items I need to give them each a decent set -- steam engine, a couple of freight cars, tranny and track -- again, I feel it's my job to keep that interest fluorishing.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

MY GAWD...I have only been actively involved in purchasing AF items the past 12-18 months. Have NEVER seen a collection like those at any shows I've been to. Guess I might have to move "back east"!!!


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes what a show for "S" gauge; enjoyed it very much. Picked up a "Very Good" K335 
for a very good price. Like all shows best time to "deal" is on the last day as the dealers
would rather sell then pack them all up again to take them back to there home base. BTW; next
years "S" fest will be held in Lombard IL. (Chicago Suburb) right off of I88; easy in
and easy off.(Just the way I like it) Larry


----------



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

WOW...thanks for posting those photos.
Here on the Central Coast,my access to train shows is rather limited,as you can well imagine. Never have seen anything quite like that,nor,probably,will I.
Having said that,I have been lucky enough to pick up a few choice items at the shows I have attended.Last time it was a very nice #302 Atlantic and a Pacific Rail Shops GN boxcar kit at $15.00 for each...

Mark in Oregon


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Everyone has their limitations especially when it comes to finding items in their areas. I try to make it to shows outside my area by using about a 2-1/2 hour one-way driving limitation. That can get me to shows where I'll meet other vendors than the same few I see week-to-week in my area. The advantage is finding more variety and some very different prices. But Lombard, IL is just a wee bit outside my limited driving distance as much as I'd like to go.

But I remind my fellow Flyer friends, there are online auctions other than eBay that have some very good pricing. I have never tried to win anything yet from Dash (formerly Trainz.com), but it appears to have some nice items once in a while. And I like the way they are described and photographed, seemingly honestly. Again, having never particpated fully, I cannot give a good review. But it might be worth the effort to try once?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Everyone has their limitations especially when it comes to finding items in their areas. I try to make it to shows outside my area by using about a 2-1/2 hour one-way driving limitation. That can get me to shows where I'll meet other vendors than the same few I see week-to-week in my area. The advantage is finding more variety and some very different prices. But Lombard, IL is just a wee bit outside my limited driving distance as much as I'd like to go.
> 
> But I remind my fellow Flyer friends, there are online auctions other than eBay that have some very good pricing. I have never tried to win anything yet from Dash (formerly Trainz.com), but it appears to have some nice items once in a while. And I like the way they are described and photographed, seemingly honestly. Again, having never particpated fully, I cannot give a good review. But it might be worth the effort to try once?


I've bought quite a few items from trainz.com.. Great items, honestly described, and fast shipping. Do not hesitate to purchase items from them. I think the last thing I bought from them was my 342AC, complete, nothing missing, and in running, smoking condition, for $151 bucks. A great deal...


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

I, too, have purchased numerous items from DASH, and have gotten some truly outstanding deals. the only drawback is the 15% buyer's fee they add to the purchase. Nevertheless, it still beats Ebay prices. The S-gauge auctions (S modern & S post war) usually end on Wednesday evenings, so check out the new items listed beginning on Thursdays. (Sometimes if an item doesn't sell the price is lowered the following week.)
Mark


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

markjs said:


> I, too, have purchased numerous items from DASH, and have gotten some truly outstanding deals. the only drawback is the 15% buyer's fee they add to the purchase. Nevertheless, it still beats Ebay prices. The S-gauge auctions (S modern & S post war) usually end on Wednesday evenings, so check out the new items listed beginning on Thursdays. (Sometimes if an item doesn't sell the price is lowered the following week.)
> Mark


How are those repairs making out Mark??


----------

